# Bang for the buck... 120hz smaller screen or bigger screen with



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a deal on a Samsung 46" 6 series 120hz 1080 (LN46A650) that fell through. So now I am thinking a bit more. For the same price it seems that I can get a bigger screen 50"/52" screen with the lower refresh rate with the same contrast ratio.

I will watch normal tv most of the time, but I am a performance kind of guy so movies and games are my big consern. I dont have any good shops to demo the 120hz to me, but alot of people are telling me the action and fast passed video is alot smoother with 120hz.

BTW the room is 18X16 and about 10 foot or so viewing distance.

so what do you think? Bigger or better refresh rate?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is really not a lot of difference between 46" and 50-52"... barely noticeable. I would probably stick with the 46".


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the question is, I think, is there a big difference between 60hz or 120hz, no?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

120 will only benefit you with 24p film-based source (unless you like the artificially smooth of 60 frames interpolated to 120 with sports). Do you have a 24p source, such as a blu-ray player, or DVD player that will do 480i/24?

If so, I do think 5:5 pulldown (that's what you're doing when you feed 24 frames per second into a 120HZ display, multiplying each frame by 5) has a slightly noticeable improvement over even well done 2:3.

As for the difference between 46" and 52", how close are you sitting to your TV?


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

new player in the line up... I found a sweet deal on a Phillips 52" 120hz. only 33,000 contrast ratio, (samsung was 40,000 and 50,000). but it is $700 cheaper!

I will be sitting about 9-10 feet away.


----------



## ModMark (Dec 15, 2008)

Concerning 120 vs 60 Hz..

The major problem with LCD was the response time ie: the time it take to open up. The Samsung 650 series has a response time of 4 ms, the 550 series is 5 ms. This solves alot of issues with pixalization (sp). 

The 120 Hz rate solves the problem of pull down as mentioned above and give the video hardware more frames to work with ie: fine tune the picture. I read, movies have more depth on a 120Hz display.

Good deals on plasma these days, the refresh rate is 480 Hz on most plasma's

FYI, I highly recommend mail order, work perfectly for me and save $700.


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

ModMark said:


> Concerning 120 vs 60 Hz..
> 
> The major problem with LCD was the response time ie: the time it take to open up. The Samsung 650 series has a response time of 4 ms, the 550 series is 5 ms. This solves alot of issues with pixalization (sp).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I usually online order everything, but I got my first somewhat sour deal last week... reciever was DOA. But it is a referb and is being RMA'd.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

10 feet, I'd definitely go 52". I sit 6' away and I'm about to replace my 42" with a 52" because I want a larger screen, probably the 52A650. 

As for 120hz vs 60hz, I can't say motion has ever been an issue with my current 60hz 42" screen - I think motion is a very overhyped topic with LCD. Now that LCD black levels have gotten much better (black levels on the 650 beat pretty much all plasmas except for the Kuros), the technology makes for a great all around performer.


----------



## ModMark (Dec 15, 2008)

With the latest generation of tv, the technical issues with both plasma and LCD have been solved. No more screen burn in, motion blur or low contrast. They are all good!

So last spring, I ask why should I spend $700 more for the Samsung LN-52A650 which can deliver the same picture quality as a plasma (Samsung PN50A550 or Panasonic TH-50PZ85U)

Current prices from lcdtvs.com 

Samsung LN-52A650 $ 1994.79 
Samsung PN50A550 $ 1499.00
Panasonic TH-50PZ85U $1389.00

or for a real bargain..
Panasonic TH-50PZ80U $ 1295.00


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

Well it turns out all the LCD 46"/650 Samsungs have been sold out and wont be in for 3 weeks. They cut me a good deal on a Samsung PN50A650, and it will be here on tuesday.


----------



## ModMark (Dec 15, 2008)

krazykid said:


> Well it turns out all the LCD 46"/650 Samsungs have been sold out and wont be in for 3 weeks. They cut me a good deal on a Samsung PN50A650, and it will be here on tuesday.


Glad it work out. This has a online price of $ 1639.00 (www.lcdtvs.com). 

Can i ask, where and what did you pay for it?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

ModMark said:


> So last spring, I ask why should I spend $700 more for the Samsung LN-52A650 which can deliver the same picture quality as a plasma (Samsung PN50A550


Not exactly the same picture. The 52A650 has a 2889:1 contrast ratio, the 50A550's is 1769:1. The 52A650 has a black level of .009fL, the 50A550's is .027fL. The 650 series has better deinterlacing capabilities (both lcd and plasma 650 series). The 50A550 has some overscan with 1080 material, the 52A650 does not.

Not picture quality related, the 650 has 4 HDMI inputs.


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

I got it at a local Sears store. They were all out of the 46"LCD650's and would not have then by the holidays, so I cut a deal with them for the 50"plasma. $1600, then got 10% by throwing it on my sears card. So I ended up around $16xx or so.


----------

